# Thinking of moving to Singapore



## bry0000000 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a 23-year-old college student about to graduate with a degree in Journalism. Ever since I've become involved with the International Student Association on my college campus, I've been interested in working abroad, especially Singapore. I've worked in newspapers during most of my high school and college career. What I want to know is this: is there any opportunity for me to get a job at a newspaper in Singapore, or if I'm better off getting experience in the US first?


----------



## ching (Dec 28, 2008)

You're probably better off getting some experience in your home country first. Particularly with the economy slowing down and the job market getting tighter - it is difficult for companies to justify hiring expatriates over local graduates who have similar experience levels.

Even if you're willing to be hired on local compensation and terms, the company will still have to file an employment pass application, etc... which they may not be keen to do if they can easily get the same talent locally.


----------



## astuteman (Oct 30, 2008)

ching said:


> You're probably better off getting some experience in your home country first. Particularly with the economy slowing down and the job market getting tighter - it is difficult for companies to justify hiring expatriates over local graduates who have similar experience levels.
> 
> Even if you're willing to be hired on local compensation and terms, the company will still have to file an employment pass application, etc... which they may not be keen to do if they can easily get the same talent locally.


yup i agree with u.

try gaining some experience back at home. with the upcoming recession it might be difficult for you to get jobs abroad.


----------



## GVW (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree, I've heard it is almost impossible to get an employment pass for an entry-level job in the current situation as your employer has no justification for hiring a foreigner over a local. It is probably best to get experience first and then try applying for experienced posts where you may have some advantage over other potential employees.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Local newspapers are too few and within the journalists here they have to fight among themselves. My sister works for the press too, and her job is on the line. Whoever quits now, they won't hire anyone to replace him/her but just get another to cover the workload. What's wrong with USA though? I would love to work there.


----------



## 83.giggles (Nov 4, 2008)

in singapore, their is not much newspaper companies. 

if im not mistaken there are only 2 companies in the publications(newspaper) industry which is the Singapore Press Holdings (SPH) and Mediacorp. 

so i guess you job opportunities here will be kinda limited.


----------



## anonfire (Nov 6, 2008)

YEAH i agree with autumnstar. i wouldn't mind working in the US and use my pay to indulge in retail therapy there. haha. its frustrating how expensive US-brand goods in singapore are due to shipping charges and such.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol, I would gladly switch places with bry0000000


----------



## anonfire (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes i agree with you! but then again as they say the grass is always greener on the other side. oh well.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Heh, I guess it depends. I was in US for 3 months and I liked everything there but it was hard to get a job. So I came back here but who knows, I can't get a job as well! Have to wish me luck before the expats lol.


----------



## anonfire (Nov 6, 2008)

HAHA. i wish you all the best autumnstar in securing a job!!

and now u can't say i didn't wish you


----------

